# Great prices at kukagami jacks near Sudbury



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey all just thought I'd let u know that at jacks 
The prices are very reasonable on compound equipment
Ph 705 853 1444
Www.kukagamijack.ca
Just an FYI

Tink


----------

